# صوره لشاليه انا الى رسمه ياريت ارائكم



## فرعون العماره (10 أبريل 2006)

:55:اهلا بيكم انا اتمنى ان الشاليه الى انا رسمته يعجبكم وارجو التعليقات مع العلم انى لسه مبتدا .............. 

سبحانك ربنا لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا​


----------



## ashraf reda (10 أبريل 2006)

شاليهك عايز أسعافات أوليه بسرعة بالزات الباب


----------



## المهندسة مي (10 أبريل 2006)

بداية جيدة جدا .. 
وأتوقع منك التفوق والتميز فيما بعد 
تحياتي لك


----------



## سيد مرعي (10 أبريل 2006)

التقييم كله لصالحك .... انت تنفع ف مجلس الشعب 
ده بالنسبة للتصويت 
اما بالنسبة للرسم فهو معقول ولكن يحتاج لمزيد من التاكيد علي بعض التفاصيل واظهار مواد التشطيب المستخدمة باسلوب مناسب ومراجعة المدخل فهو يحتاج للكثير


----------



## wild Ali (10 أبريل 2006)

أخى فرعون العمارة 
أنا لم أرى سوى واجهة لنافذتين وباب فهل هذا هو الشليه ؟
إن كان كذلك فعلى الدينا وهندسة العمارة السلام.
كما أننى أتحفظ على موضوع التصويت حيث أن أغلب الأخوه الذين يطلبون التصويت على مواضيع يطرحونها يتجاهلون وضع الخيار المضاد لفكرتهم وهو أحتمال عدم صلاحية الفكرة وعدم القبول بها وبالتالى فشلها واعنى بذلك ما هو اقل من عادى .
واسف على هذه الصراحة والتى ربما لا تروق للبعض .
وتمنياتى لك وللجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## أبرار (10 أبريل 2006)

بصراحة شكلك متأثر بحضارة البروكو والركوكو ومن وجهة نظري فالواجهة تحتاج لبعض التبسيط فبها العديد من الأشكال ، وعلى العموم محاولة جيدة.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 أبريل 2006)

انا كان عندنا دكتور بيقولنا ان دمار وخراب العماه في مصر هيبقى على ايدينا لكن بعد اللي انا شوفته دلوقتي لقيت ان الخراب ده مش على ايدينا احنا لكن في ناس تانيين ناويين على كده اكتر منا 
هههههههههههههههههه 
متزعلشي ياريت تكون فهمت


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 أبريل 2006)

تقريبا اراء باقي الزملاء كفيلة باي رد فلابد من 
1- التبسيط وعدم التكلفة في التشكيل 
2- لكي تريد تقيم شئ فلا يكون من خلال واجهه فقط فهناك عناصر كثيرة للتقيم ولذا فلابد من ارسال المساقط الافقية والقطاعات وبعض المعلومات عن الموقع وطبيعة الارض والمناخ و............


واتمني ان لا تحزن او تفقد الامل فالامل موجود طالما الانسان يتنفس والنجاح محقق طالما الساعي ورائه يبذل جهده للوصول له .

وششششششششششكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## troy_119 (13 أبريل 2006)

moshakes_83 قال:


> انا كان عندنا دكتور بيقولنا ان دمار وخراب العماه في مصر هيبقى على ايدينا لكن بعد اللي انا شوفته دلوقتي لقيت ان الخراب ده مش على ايدينا احنا لكن في ناس تانيين ناويين على كده اكتر منا
> هههههههههههههههههه
> متزعلشي ياريت تكون فهمت


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و الله الدكتور ده عنده حق من غير زعل من الجميع .


----------



## المهندسAhMaD (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عمل جيد ولكن عندي سؤال هل إذا ما تم تطبيقه سيكون جيد كما في رسمه!
أرى فيه بعض التعقيدات غير الضرورية وفي النهاية هو شاليه وليس متحف
وفقك الله لكل خير:81: :81:


----------



## amr1985eg (15 أبريل 2006)

حاسس ان الدنيا ساقعة و قاعدين تحت الدفاية و صاحب الشاليه حديخل دلوقتي لابس البرنيطة و شراب ابيض طويل و عامل شعره زي الافلام الاجنبي بتاعة زمان
بس عادي كلنا كده في الاول


----------



## bebo_81eg (15 أبريل 2006)

احييك علي المحاوله وكلنا عملنا بلاوي في الاول ولكن نصحتي لك حاول تدرس علم النسب لان ده مهم جدا وكمان تدرس وتشوف تشطيبات كتيرة ومواد نهو مختلفه علشان يكون عندك خلفيه تقدر تصمم عليها ................................................................................ربنا معاك
لو احتجت مساعدة انا في الخدمه


----------



## بندر الغلاب (15 أبريل 2006)

جميل ..

حاول تشطح بخيالك لثقافات عمرانيه مختلفه


----------



## بوحسن (18 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعة وحد وحد
على يه ترى مافي احد يولد متعلم وهو قال ارئكم مش سبكم لة والشتم والكلام السخيف ترى اهم حاجة الاخلاق قبل الهندسة ترى اكره كل متكبر عامل فيها ترى خليكم حنينين وعيب وافيدوا الناس هذا العيب في المهندسيين العرب وشكرا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 أبريل 2006)

اخي بو حسن احنا مش بنسب ونشتم زي ما انت متوقع لا طبعا واقولهالك بصراحه هنا المنتدى كل اللي فيه مهندسين على خلق عالي والحمد لله فاكيد انت فاهم غلط .
ثانيا لما حد يطلب رايك ويكون رايك كله حلو يبقى انت بتخدع الناس لكن في نقد هدام وبناء ولازم تقول رايك بصراحه وده عمره ما بيزعل حد ابدا لكن السلبيه دي مش حلوه 
ده رايي بس ولك الحريه في الرد وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ومن غير زعل


----------



## الطالبة (18 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا:
بس انا حبيت هنيك علا جراتك بالبداية انا طالبة هندسة مدنية سنة تالتة 
ولهلا ماني عرفاني كيف بلش 
والتصميم حلوووووووووو من وجهة حدس هندسي لانو الدكاترة عنا بيقولو القصة كلا بدا حس هندسي وخبرة وبس


----------



## ال خيري (26 أبريل 2006)

فكر جيدة والرسم و جميل جدا واتمني المزيد من التطوروالابداع وهي بداية طيبة ولا تنظري الي الناقدين واعلمي ان لكل مبد ع ناقد ية فلا ياس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع الياس ونرتقب المزيد من الروسومات الجميلة


----------



## ايمانا (27 أبريل 2006)

بص بقى انا هقولك على حاجه ما لكش دعوه بكل الى بيتقال ده كلنا كنا كده فى الاول وما حدش بيتولد عارف كل حاجه والا كانوا ليه بيدونا الاول فى سنه اولى شاليه وبعد كده فى تانيه المشروع بيكبر وهكذا وانت تعرف انا هقولك على سر انا اعرف ناس من الى بعتينلك دول الى بيشتموا وشوفت مشاريعهم فى اولى كانت عملى ازاى انت تعرف انت احسن منهم
بس المهم انك تتعلم بجد وهما يمكن بيقولولك كده عشان يرفعوك ويخلوك احسن 
بس الى انا عايزه اعقبه عليك انك تخلى بالك من النسب وتراعى استخدام عنصر معمارى فى واجهاتك ويارت لما تيجى تفكر ما تفكرش فى واجهه بس لو فكرت فى كتله اكيد هتطلع احسن وانا نفسى اشوفلك حاجه احسن من كده
ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## زعبلة6006 (27 أبريل 2006)

انا محتاج لمجموعة مساقط افقية ليشليهات وفيلات لوعندك ارجوا ارسالها


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 أبريل 2006)

ايمانا قال:


> بص بقى انا هقولك على حاجه ما لكش دعوه بكل الى بيتقال ده كلنا كنا كده فى الاول وما حدش بيتولد عارف كل حاجه والا كانوا ليه بيدونا الاول فى سنه اولى شاليه وبعد كده فى تانيه المشروع بيكبر وهكذا وانت تعرف انا هقولك على سر انا اعرف ناس من الى بعتينلك دول الى بيشتموا وشوفت مشاريعهم فى اولى كانت عملى ازاى انت تعرف انت احسن منهم
> بس المهم انك تتعلم بجد وهما يمكن بيقولولك كده عشان يرفعوك ويخلوك احسن
> بس الى انا عايزه اعقبه عليك انك تخلى بالك من النسب وتراعى استخدام عنصر معمارى فى واجهاتك ويارت لما تيجى تفكر ما تفكرش فى واجهه بس لو فكرت فى كتله اكيد هتطلع احسن وانا نفسى اشوفلك حاجه احسن من كده
> ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك



بالضبط زى ماقالت الزميله ايمانا جزاها الله كل خير على ردها ، اهتم و خليك جرئ و انا واحد من اللى مستنين منك مشروع تانى تعرضه علينا و تورينا شطارتك و تثبت انك تقدر تعمل احسن و احسن ، هاستنى مشروعك اللى جاى اللى تحط جنبه صوره المشروع ده عشان تثبت انك تقدر تعمل الاحسن


----------



## احمد المصراتى (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
والله انى اسف اشد الاسف على بعض التعابير فى المداخلات السابقه وأتمنى من اداره ومشرفى الموقع حدفها لانها خارجه عن اهداف ومكانه هدا الموقع الرائع بأعتباره ملتقى المهندسين بما فيهم المبتدئين والدين يحتاجون الى دعمنا ومساندتنا من اجل الوصول بأفكارهم الى التميز


----------



## te2 (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم والله أنا شايف أنك عملت شى يخشي الكثير فعله وهو أضهار أعمالك وتلقي الردود وهذا اهم مافي الموضوع وهذه هي الطريق إلي التفوق وشكرا


----------



## mhmed asto (4 مايو 2006)

بدايه جيده اخى فرعون العماره ولاكن حاول ان تدقق فى المدخل بالتحديد الدرج وحاول ايضا
وضع الخطوط القويه للاشياء القريبه للنظر واظهار خط الارض Glوعمل الاخراج للواجه


----------



## alaa din (4 مايو 2006)

مشكورين على هالصور


----------



## mo3ad kbha b (4 مايو 2006)

كل الحترام


----------



## لندا محمد (5 مايو 2006)

البساطة المعمارية امر هام كما انى ارى انك تميل للزخرفة الكثيرة ولكن بداية ممتازة


----------



## لندا محمد (5 مايو 2006)

اؤيدك ياابو حسن عيب كده يابشمهندسين


----------



## إبراهيم اللهيب (6 مايو 2006)

ناس ماعندكم الا الاستهبال على اختكم 0 واحد يستهتر واحد يحطم 0 مش نقد هذا 0 
انا من وجهة نظري ولست بمهندس وانا كوني مستثمر وطبيعة عملي تحتم علي ان أبدي برأيي وهو ان هذا الشكل مطلوب عند العامة 0 فضلا عن الخاصة 0


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 مايو 2006)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
رجل أمضى 40 سنة من عمره لا يصلي لأن شيخا مسنا نهره وأخرجه خارج المسجد عندما كان صغيرا بأسلوب غير لائق وكلام يترك في القلب أثرا عميقا .....
كيف سيكونن بمقدور الطلاب والمشاركين الجدد أن يتجرؤوا ويعرضو أعمالهم للنقد والتحليل إذا كانت ستواجه بهذا الأسلوب اللامبالي والغير مسؤوول ..... 
واعلموا أن نقد مشروع طالب في السنة الخامسة يختلف كليا عن طريقة نقد مشروع طالب في بداية سنواته الأولى....
دمت بخير أخي العزيز ووفقك الله لتكون من كبار رواد العمارة في العالم العربي فأي معماري كبير لا بد أنه بدأبداية جميلة كبدايتك هذه .....
دمت بخير مع خالص حبي واحترامي...


----------



## م. فريد (6 مايو 2006)

محتاج لشوية حركات فنية أكتر ..
ده شاليه مش فيلا ..


----------



## maz1000000 (6 مايو 2006)

فيصل الحصني قال:


> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
> رجل أمضى 40 سنة من عمره لا يصلي لأن شيخا مسنا نهره وأخرجه خارج المسجد عندما كان صغيرا بأسلوب غير لائق وكلام يترك في القلب أثرا عميقا .....
> كيف سيكونن بمقدور الطلاب والمشاركين الجدد أن يتجرؤوا ويعرضو أعمالهم للنقد والتحليل إذا كانت ستواجه بهذا الأسلوب اللامبالي والغير مسؤوول .....
> واعلموا أن نقد مشروع طالب في السنة الخامسة يختلف كليا عن طريقة نقد مشروع طالب في بداية سنواته الأولى....
> ...



شو السالفة ؟؟؟:81: :81: :81:


----------



## bneebil (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مع انى ردى جا متاخر , لكن انحب نعطى رايى , كمبتدا التصميم يعتبر كويس , بس يحتاج الى زيادة فى التبسيط , على راى بعد الزملاء فى بعض التعقيدات فىى الشكل العام , ممكن تستخدم تشطيبات بسيطة ونزيكة , الى تخلى الشكل يليق بالموقع ؟, يعنى من الاخير لما تشوفه تقول هذا شاليه , مع التركيز على نقطة معينة وهى استخدام النسب .
لانى حتى انا كنت مثلك ما نعرفش او ما نهتمش بحاجة اسمها نسب لين جربتها , واصبحت هى الاساس , مش فى كل المشاريع , بس حاول تستخدمها فى كل المشاريع.
وربنا يفتح عليك ويوفقك.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مايو 2006)

أولا بما انك عرضت هذه الواجهة و طلبت من الأعضاء ابداء الرأي فهذا يدل على اهتمامك بعملك و بذلك جهد كبير لتحسينه و تجميله و طبعا انت وقعت مع بعض الاعضاء ذوي الشراسة المدنية لذا انصحك بالتوجه لمنتدى الهندسة المعمارية لأنك أكيد ستجد أعضاء أكثر تفهما و اياك و الاحباط لان مثلك يجب ان يثابر و يرد على شراسة النقد بشراسة العمل و الاجتهاد


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو رسم المسقط الافقى


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

جهد مشكور كتير


----------



## hamido (10 مايو 2006)

كبداية المشروع جميل وأتمنى ان تضيف كتل على الشاليه لتعطي احساس بالحركة والتعامل مع البيئة المحيطة والlandscape, وكل حلم يبدأ بخطوة


----------



## جيم (10 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
قبل ان اعلق على الواجهة اود ان اؤيد راي الاخ فيصل حيث ان قصة الشيخ والفتى وطرده من المسجد
حصلت مع قريب لي والشيخ اسمه فريد وعندما طرد الفتى ساله ابوه ما بك فمن غيظه قال (طردني 
فريد الاطرش.المطرب.) وما زال حتى كتابة هذه الرسالة لا يصلي.ارجومن الاخوة اللطف في الردود 
والنقد البنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء.

بخصوص الواجهة:
1-يرتبط الشاليه بالموقع فهل هو بحري ام جبلي؟
2-يوجد عناصر مختلفة في الواجهة:الاعمدة الضخمةوتصلح لمباني رسمية - القرميد وتصلح لمنطقة 
جبلية بشكل عام - خط السماء يفضل اما رفع المدخل اوخفضه - عند عمل واجهه متماثلة يفضل عدم 
كسرها من جهة واحدة كالعامود الصغير على اليمين فاذا اضطررت فلا مانع من عمل عنصر اخر في الجهة الاخرى للتوازن. عند عرضك لواجهة اعرض المسطح ايضا.

كبداية هو عمل لاباس به والتشكيل في الواجهه يعني انك تتطلع على المراجع وهذا جيد .وفقك الله


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

جهد طيب ومشكور


----------



## mohadelmohr (26 مايو 2006)

*الأخ أحمد هام جدا*

لدى رد خاص بموضوع المصنع الذى طرحته (الرد موجود على الصفحة الخاصة بالهندسة الكيميائية)


----------



## mohadelmohr (26 مايو 2006)

الأخ أحمد المصراتى
لدى رد على موضوع مصنع الاسفنج يمكنك مشاهدته على الصفحة الخاصة بالهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

نصيحتي لك وانت مبتدئ كما قلت ان تكثر من مشاهدة المجلات والكتب والنماذج المشابهة والطريق في البداية صعب جدا ولكن لابد من السير فيه، ورايي بصراحة في انه بسيط اكثر من اللازم وغير مدروس، اسف علي الصراحة ولكني بحكم عملي كمدرس بالجامعة احرص علي ابداء رايي بصراحة من اجل الافادة لا اكثر


----------



## mariam ID (27 مايو 2006)

انا اتضايقت عنك من التعليقات بس اكترهم كان معهم حق مثلا العواميد بتحسسك انك داخل متحف مش شاليه والزخرفة ما الها لازم يعني تعجيق وبس وانتبه من ال symetrie لأنه من اكبر الاخطاء على كل حال انا مبتدئة كمان وبأول الطريق بتمنالك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## nebboo (27 مايو 2006)

الأخ فرعون ... جميل الشاليه ولكن يحتاج إلى الاهتمام بالنسب الهندسية.


----------



## arch.kholod (27 مايو 2006)

الله يوفقك بإذن الله


----------



## م.جمال العبري (27 مايو 2006)

:63: 
بداية جيدة ،، وواضح جهدك كان مكثف بألاعمدة على جانبي الباب، لدرجه انك اهملت الباقي، النافذه اللي في اليمين امامها نتوء!! أو بلكونه، غير واضحة الابعاد هل هي معلقه (cantilever) ام بارزه امام المبنى، يحتاج الرسم إلى بعض اللمسات، واعتقد بممارستك مع الدراسه سيكون لك مستقبل باهر ان شاء الله ، وخليك من المحبطين !!


----------



## saadshawkat (27 مايو 2006)

جميل وذوق رفيع


----------



## مهندسة_emd (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يعطيك العافية...

وطريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة.. (^_^)

خلك مع النقد البناء وطنش النقد الهدام..

وموفق خير إن شاء الله.. 


مع خالص التحية والتقدير
أختـــ(مهندسة_emd)ــــك


----------



## المستريح (27 مايو 2006)

اتمنالك التقدم وتصبح مهندس كبير مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

ولا يهمك كلنا كنا كد فى الاول وبكرة تكبلر وتعمل الى بيتعمل فيك:68:


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 يوليو 2006)

بالتاكيد المشروع ( اذا جاز لنا اطلاق الاسم ) يحتاج الي عملية انعاش سريعه وقوية .. واود ان الفت النظر الي :
1- لا يجب باي من الاحوال ان نورد كلمة ( رسم ) فنحن معماريون زلسنا فنانين وهناك فرق كبير جدا بين العمارة والفنون بنفس قدر التشابه بينهما . فاذا اردت استعمل التعبيرات المهنية ( شاليه انا مصممه - من تصميمي - قمت بتصميمه ) .
2- لم يولد احد معماريا ولا توجد موهبة اسمها العمارة انما المعماري هو نتيجة دراسة جادة وخبرة مكتسبة ومعرفة واطلاع مستمرين
3- في حالتك البند الثاني السابق يعتبر مجاملة او مزحة فحالتك لا ينفع فيها دراسة ولا علم ولا خبرة وانصحك بتغيير مجالك الي اي اتجاه معاكس .. فيكفي العمارة ما فيها


----------



## ARCH-XXX (10 يوليو 2006)

حرام عليكم ياجماعة الفرعون مبتدأ... ياليت ما تطبقون اللي كان يعمله فيكم دكاترة العمارة من فلسفة وتحطيم معنويات....
فرعون شد حيلك ما دمت في البدايات والله يوفقك .. وعلى فكرة جمال التصميم ليس في الزركشه المبالغ فيها فكلما كان التصميم بسيط وبعيد عن التكلف كلما كان أقرب الى العين ...Good Luck


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 يوليو 2006)

اليلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء ....

اولا الرجاء التقيد بالردود بلهجة يفهمها الجميع وبعيدا عن اللهجات المحلية.

ثانيا اكرر ما قاله الزميل فيصل الحصيني .. نقد طالب في السنة الاولى يفرق عن نقد طالب في السنه الثانية .. والثالثة والرابعة .. وهكذا

بعد ذلك التلطف مهم وتذكروا قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت"
...............................................

محاولة جيده اخي فرعون .. وبداية تقود بإذن الله الى نهاية قوية ومميزه.
هناك عدة نقاط نقد .. نتجت بسبب عدم وضعك لباقي الرسومات وعدم شرحك الشرح الوافي للمشروع.
واعتقد اذا تم ذلك سوف نجد مبرراتك وتتضح نقاط نقدنا على اثرها. ... في النهاية العمارة لها اصول ومبادىء لابد ان تكون سليمه 100% والباقي من العمارة هي وجهات نظر تحتمل الصواب كما تحتمل الخطأ ... فالتركيز على المبادىء والاسس الان هو مهم جدا بالنسبة لك وتمكنك منها سوف يجعلك تتمكن من ادراج وجهة نظر قوية وفعاله ولها جمهور .... بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد الحسين (10 يوليو 2006)

اتصور التصميم في مرحلته الاولية .............. مع التقدير


----------



## احمد العيسوى (10 يوليو 2006)

جميل قوى الموضوع ده


----------



## cad for all (11 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه انتا محتاج توجيه في شغلك المعماري من الواضح انك بذلت مجهود بس للأسف موش في مكانه وارجو منك دراسه النسب كويس
يعني مثلا نسبه العمود طوله بالنسبه للتاج وشكل الأرش محتاج يكون فيه لمسه جماليه بس بجد ربنا يوفقك وبدايه موفقه واتمني انه يكون النقد بتاعي فادك


----------



## سمسمة هندسة (12 يوليو 2006)

على فكرة انا فى 3 عمارة وبقلك بداية مبشرة بس حاول يكون مفيش تماثل يعنى لو قسمت الشلية اتنين مايكونش شبة بعض
وحاول تهتم بالنسب شوية

الرجاء عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني الشخصي .. والتواصل عبر المنتدى 
لتعم الفائدة .... المشرف​


----------



## mido9493 (12 يوليو 2006)

wala yehamak rakz bas shwaya we hatb2 momotaz


----------



## خالد الظفري (12 يوليو 2006)

نتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## mu2nis (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي فرعون العمارة، قلت انك مبتدأ و هذا واضح، الرسم المقدم - لا أخفيك - ليس له اي علاقة حتى بفن العمارة او علمها ولا حتى ببنائها. لكن يبقى انها محاولة جيدة لشخص (مبتدأ) و اقول لا عليك... هناك اسوأ من هذا


----------



## tassa1252002 (24 يوليو 2006)

حقيقة عمل مميز ومع الاطلاع على فن العمارة سوف يكون لكى مستقبل باهر ومشرق . ولكينى اوصيكى بكثرة الاطلاع على التصاميم وخاصة الواجهات ولك شكرى


----------



## المهندسة بسمة (24 يوليو 2006)

مفيش داعى للاحباط و طلبة لراينا دليل احتياجه للتعلم و قبولة الموضوعية


----------



## sail (30 أغسطس 2006)

يا اخى صح النوم 
انت معمار
يعنى مهندس
مش اى كلام حرام عليك
تعلم اولا انت تمثل مجموعة كبيرة من مهندسين الموقع 
_[GLOW="CC9933"] 
نصيحة
[/GLOW]
عليك برسم ما لا يقل عن عشرين تصميم
ثم اختار احسنها
و لا تدخل فى مسالة التقييم
مع اعتزارى الشديد
اصلى نفسى حار
_


----------



## emoooo_222 (30 أغسطس 2006)

من ناحية الرسم فانت جيد اما من ناحية اختيارك لمواد التشطيب وشكل الفتحات والتدرج في الكتل فهو محتاج لدراسة ولما كنا في اولى عمارة كنا بنتفرج على الكتب والمجلات وده مش عيب وانا متوقعة بداية كويسة ليك .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (30 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ فرعون العمارة
يبدو من الاسم انك من مصر
ولي هنا تعليقين
1-اذا كنت بحق فرعون العمارة كما يشير الاسم المستعار فهذا معناه انك متأثرا بالعمارة المصرية القديمة وهو ما لم يظهر في التصميم....
2-شاركت في الملتقي بهذ المشروع بتاريخ 10-4-2006 اي ما يزيد علي الاربعة اشهر ، وقد قام الاعضاء بكتابة اربعة صفحات من الآراء التي تناولت مشروعك (بالنقد اللازع احيانا ، وبالاطراء احيانا وبتوجيه النصيحة احيانا) 
اعتقد ان الدور عليك الآن لترينا حجم استفادتك الفعلية من أراء الاعضاء في الملتقي......بمعني هل قمت بتعديل وتطوير المشروع بعد هذه المدة ؟
بالفعل ليس الغرض من ذلك هو اعادة التقييم ......وليس لي في ذلك شيء ولكن الغرض هو التأكيد علي الهدف الاساسي للملتقي وهو كيف يمكن لكل انسان مننا ان يفيد الآخرين ويستفيد منهم؟
ارجو الا اكون قد أثقلت عليكم ....وفي النهاية تمنياتي بالتوفيق
أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (31 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

يا باشمهندس أحمد انت تتكلم وكأن نقض الاخوه الأعضاء جاء ايجابا على الفرعون الصغير فالأخوه الأعضاء وليسوا كلهم طبعا قد قدموا النقد المحبط للفرعون الصغير واعتقد ان هذا ما دفعه لعدم الرد والتواجد مره اخرى فبالرغم من احترامى لوجهة نظرهم ورأيهم الشخصى الا انه كان من المنتظر منهم النقض البناء الذى يأخذ باليد الى الامام ومن منا أو منهم أصبح مهندسا فى يوم وليله كل شىء يأخذ وقته وكنت اتمنى أن يكون تأثيرهم عليه ايجابا ولكن واضح انه جاء سلبا :4:


----------



## احمد السيف (31 أغسطس 2006)

اولا يعطيك العافية , وكما يقال (مشوار الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة ) وانت بدأت ,
ولكن اتمنى ان يكون لك من اسمك (فرعون العمارة ) نصيب , 
والله الموفق


----------



## ToKSeeDo (31 أغسطس 2006)

يا اخي الفاضل ... المفروض يبقى في على الأقل مسقط أفقي لتوضيح ما إذا كان ده شاليه أو محل أو فيلا ... الواجهة على المستوى الشخصي بصراحة معجبتنيش ... وعايز مش اسعافات أولية !!
عايزة إنعاش !! ..

هي دي لو أول تجاربك في التصميم أو الرسم !! يبقى كتر خير الدنيا !! بس عايز كمان شوية
يا (فرعون العمارة) !!

وربنا يوفقك !! وبليز متدايقش مني !


----------



## ابن البلد (1 سبتمبر 2006)

يا عمي كل واحد حر بحالو


----------



## عمر طالب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

عمل جيد و لكن هناك ملاحظة حول التيراس(الشرفة) من ناحية خطوط تحديدها فهي غير واضحة بالنسبة لي على الاقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
يجب ان نتفهم جميعا الغرض من ذلك الملتقي ....الافادة والاستفادة ....التواصل والحوار البناء من اجل الارتقاء بمهنة وممارسة الهندسة في ارجاء الوطن العربي......
فاذا نظرنا للموضوع الذي طرحه الاخ فرعون العمارة ....سنجد ان الاخوة جاءت ردودهم عليه في حوالي خمس صفحات ويزيد.....وعلي الرغم من ذلك الا انه لم يحاول الرد ....وعند مراجعة مشاركاته وجد ان اخر مشاركة كانت له بتاريخ 23-05-2005...وهو ما يعني عدم اهتمامه بما نقول ....ومن هنا ادعوكم لاغلاق باب المناقشة في هذا الموضوع ولننتقل لمناقشة مواضيع اخري يهتم اصحابها بما يقال وبالنقاشات الدائرو حول المواضيع الجادة المطروحة
هذا رأيي ولكم القرار في النهاية


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الواجهه مبهمه لفكره الشاليه والشاليه يحتاج توضيح اكثر كما انى لا احب الوجهات المستقيمه التى تقلل من الفتحات فى المبنى خاصه انه شـــــــاليه اى يحتاج لاكبر قدر من الفتحات


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اخر مشاركة كانت له بتاريخ 23-05-2006 ,وليس 2005 كما ذكرت
اعتذر عن الخطأ


----------



## bshiwa (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء تطوير اساليب الرسم فهي تساعدك في توصيل الفكره بشكل اوضح


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جميل ياخى بس الواجهه فيها تعقيدات ولكن الواجه لابد فيها فتحات كثيره لان ده شاليه


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

البقاء لله يا اخوان و يا زملائي الكرام يبدو اننا فقدنا زميلا جدا عزيز على قلوبنا انه الأخ الفاضل فرعون مصر الذي وافته المنية عند قراءة هذه الردود ال......... انه في ذمة الله و انا لله و انا اليه راجعون اي_______ه ما باقى الا وجهه​


----------



## المستريح (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ارحمو المسكين مش رح يبعت تاني بس مشولو هل المرة


----------



## عمر عبد الله عبده (29 سبتمبر 2006)

لو كان قصدك اننا نقدر عملك فى الواجهه فقط فهىجيده اماكمشروع كامل فلابد من رؤيةالمشروع كامل من مساقط وقطاعات


----------



## hossam_negm (30 سبتمبر 2006)

يلا ربنا يوفئك بداية حلوة


----------



## جابر الاشعري (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ............ تصميمك ما فية اي منحنيات او خطوط مائلة بل ان تصميمك كلة مربعات .... كما انة ما في حد يحكم على مشروع من مجرد واجة فقط .... وكراً


----------



## sarab (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا انا صراحة ادور على الشاليه . بحاجة الى الكثير من العمل واللمسات المعمارية المغطاة بحس الفنان وحتى لو بداية ممكن تكون افضل سامحني اذا تضايقت sarab


----------



## ابوالرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

لانك مبتدا مقبول بس لازم تتطلع اكتر عشان تقدم حاجة كويسة وبالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## مهنا محمد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل جدا ولكن لو كان هناك تلاعب في الكتل يعني حركة في خط السماء أو ارتفاعات مختلفة مثلا و أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## justman_26 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

التصميم الا واخيرا ليك انت وانت الى تعبت فيه حتى لو كان بسيط ..... خليك زى منتا وحاول تشوف رسومات كتير ....... واول الغبث قطرة وتمنياتى بالنجاح


----------



## ammarco (12 أكتوبر 2006)

لا عليك المهم هو الارادة وإن شاء الله تصبح من الكبار

وشكراً


----------



## دعاءخليل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

من العادى جدا ان تمشى تقع ومن العظيم جدا ان تقف فى كل مره ربنا يوفقك وتقدملنا حاجه كويسه وهنستناك تاخد آراءنا مره تانيه فى رسمه جديده


----------



## دعاءخليل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

والابتداء هو نصف العمل وانت ابتديت يبقا لسه النصف التانى احنا منتظرين العمل كله


----------



## saifeddeen (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*إذا كنت طالبا للعمارة فلابد لك من رؤية تصاميم كثيرة على مستوى كل من المسقط و الواجهة كلاهما و ليس إحداهما فقط حتى تتمكن من تغذية و إثراء فكرك التصميمى دائما *
*و أخيرا أرجو أن تأخذ نصيحتى للبناء و ليس للهدم و شكرا*


----------



## samir mana (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لو كنت في سنة اولى معلش


----------



## مخطط موهوب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

حطمتو الرجال ياشباب 

المفروض انكم ترفعون معنوياتة مش تحبطوها 

الى الامام


----------

